# Deep Purple



## davetcan

How about a Purple tribute?

[video=youtube;OorZcOzNcgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE[/video]


----------



## bluebayou

Never had a chance to see the Mark II line up. Saw the Mark I lineup on the Merv Griffin talk show playing Kentucky Woman.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Love 'em! Good call, Dave!


----------



## zontar

One of my favorites, and an influence on my playing.

Here's the audio of the best live album ever...
[video=youtube;39vhEHUOBRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39vhEHUOBRU[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;P5WVqZqw1Es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5WVqZqw1Es[/video]


----------



## Lola

I love Deep Purple~ I will be a consistent contributor to this thread!


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]
[video=youtube;Wr9ie2J2690]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690[/video]
From one of the best albums going.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube;LCnebZnysmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI[/video]

ritchie is one of my all-time favs


----------



## amagras

I love Deep Purple too. My favourite studio album is The house of Blue Light. I prefer Hughes, Gillan and Coverdale, in that order. I was always impressed with Paice. Blackmore is great too but Morse fits amazingly. 

I was invited to perform Bkackmore's guitar part on Smoke" in a tribute a few years ago and it was one of the most energetic experiences I've ever had on stage.
https://youtu.be/h0kORC3ZCOc


----------



## fretzel

One of my favourites albums is Stormbringer. But I have a hard time thinking of it as a purple album as it is so different compared to the rest. Coverdale/Hughes sounded great together. 
http://youtu.be/TWqOqNmz-0Q


----------



## davetcan

Where it all started for me.

[video=youtube;_4QBhC1uCP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4QBhC1uCP4[/video]


----------



## Sneaky

Someone had to post this one. Might as well be me :congratulatory:

[video=youtube;1aQ9P4qi8uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1aQ9P4qi8uo[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Deep Purple has always been in my top five groups. At times they've been number one for me.

I love Blackmore's style, and Ian Paice is also one of my favourite drummers.

Great, great band all around.


----------



## davetcan

Sneaky said:


> Someone had to post this one. Might as well be me :congratulatory:


From the same show.

[video=youtube;G5CoGJevTuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CoGJevTuo[/video]

[video=youtube;tBgAEv1OK3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBgAEv1OK3M[/video]


----------



## Lincoln

Sneaky said:


> Someone had to post this one. Might as well be me :congratulatory:


what the hell was all that about?? Did he do that every night or something set him off that show????


----------



## Robert1950

Hush was the first Deep Purple song I ever heard when I was in high school. John Lord's hammond organ solo just blew my mind. I would crank my 'record player' every time that solo started.


----------



## Lincoln

And the greatest intro of all time award goes to...........Deep Purple!

[video=youtube;dqM5L5JQseI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqM5L5JQseI[/video]


----------



## Lola

My husband was doing their merchandise! This was about 10 years ago. We got to meet Ian Gillian. I love is voice! So powerful!

A really nice guy and very humble!


----------



## cheezyridr

i like him too, in spite of the way he kinda stunk up sabbath's "born again". which wasn't a great album to begin with, tbo.
great singer and writes some cool songs too.


----------



## Sneaky

Lincoln said:


> what the hell was all that about?? Did he do that every night or something set him off that show????


The California Jam gig, From Wiki:

Deep Purple's performance was one of the first with their third line-up, which included the vocalist David Coverdale and the vocalist/bassist Glenn Hughes. Deep Purple was given the choice of when to go on stage, and chose to go on during sunset, thus pushing Emerson, Lake & Palmer to the last performance. Assuming that, as with all festivals, the show would run late anyway, they stalled when the festival was actually ahead of schedule. Angry organizers tried to force the band to go on and then threatened to cancel their performance but a quick thinking announcer told the crowds that Deep Purple would be coming on. The band made everyone wait nearly an hour until near dusk before they went on stage. In spite of this, the show did not end up running late.[3] At the end of the show, guitarist Ritchie Blackmore threw a number of guitars, amplifier and speaker cabinets out into the audience and attacked one of the network's video cameras (which had been getting between him and the audience) with a guitar. Later on, a mishap with a pyrotechnic effect caused one of Blackmore's amplifiers to explode, which briefly set the stage on fire. The group had to leave the concert by helicopter to avoid a possibly ugly confrontation with furious fire marshals and ABC-TV executives (and potential arrest for the pyrotechnics). The damage to the camera was estimated to be $10,000, later settled by the managers.


The "mishap" with the "pyrotechnic effect" was actually a gallon of gasoline poured on a full stack. It blowed up real good (see around 3:15 in the video).


----------



## leftysg

One of my fave bands from an early age. I was just listening to In Rock last night. Found it interesting to hear glimpses of their hits in later albums that seemed to evolve from their earlier tunes. I have always loved Woman From Tokyo from Who Do We Think We Are. Every member had his moment to shine in this tune from Gillan building to his Superstar wails, Lord and his honkytonk piano, Blackmore's lead lines, Paice and Glover's pounding rhythms. I could listen to it over and over again.

[video=youtube_share;b-ScDz4Vj98]http://youtu.be/b-ScDz4Vj98[/video]


----------



## zontar

Lincoln said:


> And the greatest intro of all time award goes to...........Deep Purple!
> 
> [video=youtube;dqM5L5JQseI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqM5L5JQseI[/video]


One of my favorites.
Roger Glover said they stole it from Cream's Steppin' Out...(And added lyrics)
[video=youtube;dOWVg0AoHWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWVg0AoHWE[/video]


----------



## zontar

And since it's a Deep Purple thread-
[video=youtube;KZ-lSTlUnfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA[/video]


----------



## davetcan

zontar said:


> One of my favorites.
> Roger Glover said they stole it from Cream's Steppin' Out...(And added lyrics)
> [video=youtube;dOWVg0AoHWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWVg0AoHWE[/video]


[video=youtube;PkulcvRkd4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkulcvRkd4I[/video]


----------



## zontar

davetcan said:


> [video=youtube;PkulcvRkd4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkulcvRkd4I[/video]


Yes that's another version.

Here's some more Purple:
[video=youtube;OhMBTRzS3B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhMBTRzS3B0[/video]


----------



## Milkman

LOL, hearing Clapton play makes me appreciate Blackmore even more.


----------



## zontar

I like this one of Purple doing an old Rainbow tune--especially once Jon Lord gets into it.
[video=youtube;tJMFIL0BUy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJMFIL0BUy0[/video]


----------



## Lola

I am so sad to learn that Jon Lord passes away a couple of years ago from Pancreatic cancer. I can't believe I didn't know this. I sort of fell out of touch with them cuz I was so focused on AC/DC and VH. 

Where do all rocks stars going when they die?

I hope to the biggest concerts and parties of their lives where there is no time!

I always loved John Lord. He was one of the best keyboard players ever.


Jon, I hope your having fun! 

Woman from Tokyo was my absolute favorite song of theirs!


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

the guy on the left is grant from rehearsal factory


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the guy on the left is grant from rehearsal factory


That is too funny Cheezy! Yup, that's him alright! He has a lot of stories to tell. I went into the office to ask if I could rent a strap from him cuz I forgot mine at home. He lent me his! I told him that I had just seen AC/DC play and then he started in on the stories about Phil Rudd! He told me that he roadies for Marilyn Manson as well as manages the Rehearsal Factory! It's a rock n' roll life for him and he loves it! He's a real nice guy!~


----------



## High/Deaf

"Hey, Deep Purple! I like them guys. They do that Slow Motion Walter song. I like that song. Hey, do you guys play that song. _Slow Motion Walter, Fire Engine Guy...._"


----------



## Rick31797

Huge DP fan from way back..got to see them a few years ago...and the show was great..


----------



## Dorian2

I'm an old DP fan from way back, but I haven't noticed anything newer. My love for the band was reinvigorated when Steve Morse joined a while ago. Here's a good one from Now What. Old school feel for this one:

[video=youtube;8NY4r_zYsko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NY4r_zYsko[/video]


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> "Hey, Deep Purple! I like them guys. They do that Slow Motion Walter song. I like that song. Hey, do you guys play that song. _Slow Motion Walter, Fire Engine Guy...._"


[video=youtube;eKs9-HQuhf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKs9-HQuhf8[/video]


----------



## zontar

Roger Glover Masterclass...
Cool guy.
[video=youtube;KvavDZSGSaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvavDZSGSaY[/video]


----------



## Lola

I really never knew about the kind of personality that Roger glover possessed. What a really nice, down to earth kind of kind!

Can't sleep! So might as well start my day! Going to watch tis now!


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;HYflb6GRcWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYflb6GRcWg[/video]


----------



## Rick31797

When i seen them live, Roger was no more then 30 ft from me, he throws a pick and it lands on a empty chair in front of me, my reflexes are so slow i missed getting it .... but all through the show he had this smile and was having a great time up there, after all those years..The whole band seemed like best friends..
I have seen alot of bands but these guys were having a blast..it was great to watch...

I read a story about when blackmore was with them, the guys had to watch what they said, because he would easily get pissed off and walk out...Ian said it was like we all were walking on egg shells.. He noticed peoples personalities changed, instead of the joking and fun atmosphere , they were quiet and reserved , Once blackmore left , the band was pretty well done, Roger actually went and played with Richie Blackmores Rainbow, which many many musicians got fired.
It shows Rogers personality ,he must be very easy going, to go back into that situation., but it was a pay check and Rainbow had some success. 

Once Deep Purple got back together.. Ian said it was like it was in the very beginning, peoples fun personalities came back...and its better then ever...


----------



## zontar

I always found it odd that Roger went to play with Rainbow after how Richie treated him, but I'm glad he did.
He's a good solid bass player who serves the song.
And he wrote & co-wrote some cool riffs.


----------



## Lola

Rick31797 said:


> When i seen them live, Roger was no more then 30 ft from me, he throws a pick and it lands on a empty chair in front of me, my reflexes are so slow i missed getting it .... but all through the show he had this smile and was having a great time up there, after all those years..The whole band seemed like best friends..
> I have seen alot of bands but these guys were having a blast..it was great to watch...
> 
> I read a story about when blackmore was with them, the guys had to watch what they said, because he would easily get pissed off and walk out...Ian said it was like we all were walking on egg shells.. He noticed peoples personalities changed, instead of the joking and fun atmosphere , they were quiet and reserved , Once blackmore left , the band was pretty well done, Roger actually went and played with Richie Blackmores Rainbow, which many many musicians got fired.
> It shows Rogers personality ,he must be very easy going, to go back into that situation., but it was a pay check and Rainbow had some success.
> 
> Once Deep Purple got back together.. Ian said it was like it was in the very beginning, peoples fun personalities came back...and its better then ever...


What a spectacular memory to have! The simple art of reading. Look at the knowledge you possess now! Such a simple thing to do, READ! ...........It's amazing how much more background history on DP( and most bands) is revealed when you read about them vs. watching videos exclusively! Different perceptions and different insights!

Yes this sounds girly but I don't care! lol I will forever cherish the picture that Ian Gillian signed for me at a concert venue downtown! It was surreal. Just the act of meeting him, actually having a small conversation with him. So laid back! A once in a lifetime event beyond epic proportions!


----------



## zontar

Jon Lord, post-Purple--but this shows why he was such an important part of their sound...
[video=youtube;9jwKhauMd5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwKhauMd5U&amp;list=PL407381507C16729F&amp;index= 13[/video]


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Jon Lord, post-Purple--but this shows why he was such an important part of their sound...
> [video=youtube;9jwKhauMd5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwKhauMd5U&amp;list=PL407381507C16729F&amp;index= 13[/video]


One of their best songs ever! The vibe this song puts out is incredible! No words really to describe the euphoric state that this song puts me in!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> One of their best songs ever! The vibe this song puts out is incredible! No words really to describe the euphoric state that this song puts me in!


One of my favorites period--not just Purple's...


----------



## zontar

Here's a documentary on making one of the best, if not the best live rock albums...
[video=youtube;CKYofuK0nOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKYofuK0nOg[/video]


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> Jon Lord, post-Purple--but this shows why he was such an important part of their sound...
> [video=youtube;9jwKhauMd5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwKhauMd5U&list=PL407381507C16729F&index= 13[/video]


And he helped create part of the Hammond organ history


----------



## Lola

Isn't it amazing how quickly music can alter your mindset?

"Lazy" just does it for me! Instantaneous chemical alterations occur in my grey matter! I feel invincible when I hear this song!


----------



## Guest

I like playing this on acoustic around a campfire.

[video=youtube;Ms2_Qk788vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms2_Qk788vo[/video]


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> One of their best songs ever! The vibe this song puts out is incredible! No words really to describe the euphoric state that this song puts me in!


I could not agree more!


----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


> Jon Lord, post-Purple--but this shows why he was such an important part of their sound...
> [video=youtube;9jwKhauMd5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwKhauMd5U&amp;list=PL407381507C16729F&amp;index= 13[/video]


I think we all agree that Blackmore was a huge part of Purple's sound, but I feel that without Lord, they would have just been another, albeit good, very rock band. Jon helped the band to a higher level. Not just a step higher, but to another league. Without him, the band would have felt empty, as if half the band was gone. I always loved his trade offs with Blackmore

Made in Japan...Best Purple album ever. If you don't have it...get it, put on a good set of headphones, hit the lights and buckle up.


----------



## Lola

Morning! Just got called into work. On calls suck! Have maybe slept for 20 minutes because there was a raccoon party on my roof last night. It sounded like I was living below a ballroom. It was insane. Outside at 4:40 this morning throwing full water bottles on the roof to scare them. They just laughed at us! 

Anyhow my point being! I just put my headphones on and listened to Lazy and it changed my whole perspective on what a shitty day I am actually in for. This song will help me get through today! Jon I hope your listening!? Your music can and does make my world go around!



zontar said:


> Jon Lord, post-Purple--but this shows why he was such an important part of their sound...
> [video=youtube;9jwKhauMd5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jwKhauMd5U&amp;list=PL407381507C16729F&amp;index= 13[/video]


----------



## Lola

This is so thrilling and exciting to watch! Vintage age of 43 years. Look at that organ and how antiquated it looks! This music will always be viable and current! Many more generations after we are gone will listen and hopefully love it and appreciate this as much as we do!

~[video=youtube;G6x8GGXrCFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ[/video]


----------



## Lola

No one's home! So that means!! The volume on the stereo is cranked, the house is vibrating and so am I. :sFun_cheerleader2: Machine Head is helping me to conquer those nasty chores around the house! I haven't really listened to this in such a long time! So good though! 

Jon Lord was definitely an integral part of the band! I love the solo fragments in this song! I need to steal some of these licks! Some of them are very doable and others are not because of my skill set! What a great motivator to explore something new!


----------



## zontar

Jon Lord is why I am so tempted to get an EHX C9 pedal (Although the B9 would be cool too.)
The C9 has a preset called Lord Purple...


----------



## Lola

This thread is holding me hostage!~ lol I have so much shit to do! Haven't done a flippin' thing around in this house in 2 weeks! Nasty!


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> Jon Lord is why I am so tempted to get an EHX C9 pedal (Although the B9 would be cool too.)
> The C9 has a preset called Lord Purple...


Same here! Only that I ended up with this for more or less the same amount of money  If I find the time to make a few mods it'll conjure the spirit of John Lord because this particular model can rock really hard.


----------



## zontar

So Deep purple wants to go for a heavier sound & they dump their original singer & bass player and get their counterparts from this band?
[video=youtube;zE8rqjlwsFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE8rqjlwsFk&amp;list=PLYCCW7ubODkLJ2YoqTbtYOxh KOuM4wDW7&amp;index=13[/video]

Not very Purple--but you can tell he has a good voice.


----------



## Lola

That is a beautiful organ! You should be able to conjure up the spirit of Jon! That should be a piece of cake! 

Now my imagination is taking hold! Yes, that would be a piece cake! I might sound like crap because I haven't played for 10 years! That sounds like fun just to even noodle around on it! 

It's so nice to be able to sit and listen to music that I truly love and am inspired by, besides the usual 2 that I hold on pedestals!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> That is a beautiful organ! You should be able to conjure up the spirit of Jon! That should be a piece of cake!


Just remember to push it through a Marshall Stack


----------



## davetcan

Well you learn something new every day  Never heard of these guys. Girl on the keys looks a lot like Dusty Springfield but it's not. Made me look it up though 



zontar said:


> So Deep purple wants to go for a heavier sound & they dump their original singer & bass player and get their counterparts from this band?
> [video=youtube;zE8rqjlwsFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE8rqjlwsFk&amp;list=PLYCCW7ubODkLJ2YoqTbtYOxh KOuM4wDW7&amp;index=13[/video]
> 
> Not very Purple--but you can tell he has a good voice.


----------



## Lola

It's 7:22 a.m. WTH, and I am already posting on this thread. It's Sunday morning FFS! I should still be sleeping. 

This is becoming a serious obsession!

This is absolutely the one of the best threads on the whole forum. lol

So many possibilities to explore and revisit! 

It's really amazing if you sit there and really analyze Lord's style and how brilliant a musician he was! 

It really inspires you to want to up your own game! 

Watch this guy play Lazy! Now this is worth getting up at this ungodly hour on a Sunday morning and just observing!

~[video=youtube;U0TIbxG5QzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0TIbxG5QzE[/video]


----------



## davetcan

[video=youtube;7UrOXthSQ6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UrOXthSQ6Y[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Ian Gillan has been one of my favourite rock voices. I could easily have voted for him in our fave singer poll a few months ago. That early pre-Purple clip was "groovy"for sure. From his work in Purple, Jesus Christ Superstar to today, I find the energy and emotion in his voice makes want to listen to the lyrics or story being told. I've always appreciated the stories and messages in their songs like Mary Long, SONW, Strange Kind of Woman. Here's another.

[video=youtube_share;VRmfajXo5AI]http://youtu.be/VRmfajXo5AI[/video]


----------



## Lola

Strange kind of woman! I forgot about this song! The vocals are amazing in this! 

This is a good road trip song, even if it's to the corner store!


----------



## Guest

Back in September, Ritchie Blackmore announced that he will regroup with members of Rainbow and Deep Purple for four shows next year in Europe:

“I am doing four dates in June, which will be all rock," Blackmore tells Noisey. "I have the band basically together and it will be (the best of) Rainbow 
and Deep Purple. It’s just having fun but it’s only four dates in Europe. I don’t want to do anymore because I take what I’m doing now much more
seriously.”

Blackmore recently announced a show for June 18th at the Festplatz am Viadukt in Bietigheim-Bissingen, Germany. He has now been confirmed to
play the on June 17th at Freilichtbühne in Loreley, Germany.


“I’m now 70, so I just felt like playing some rock ‘n’ roll for a few days. We’re going to do four or five dates of just playing the old rock stuff, Purple 
stuff and Rainbow. I’m doing it for the fans, for nostalgia, and the singer I found is very exciting; he’s a cross between Dio meets Freddie Mercury. 
So this will mean exposing a new singer to the masses, and I’m sure he’ll become pretty famous because of his voice.”


----------



## leftysg

Spent the last couple of hours listening to In Rock and Machinehead. Most enjoyable leaf raking I've done in years! There are no throwaways on Machinehead. Even lesser known tracks like Never Before, Maybe I'm a Leo and Pictures of Home are so satisfying. i know DP was all about the rock but it would be interesting to hear some unplugged versions of certain tracks that might fit that format. Now maybe I have some time to check out the lesson on " Lazy".


----------



## zontar

He's 70?

well I guess that makes sense--it is 2015 after all.

This is one I used to jam to a lot years ago.
I could never quite get one of the guitar licks, (The fast descending one) so I would just sing it--and sometimes others would join in...

[video=youtube;XxNYOcNnmGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxNYOcNnmGI[/video]


----------



## Lola

I am lacking sleep because this thread is becoming a bit of an addiction! WHO started this thread? lol

I have reacquainted myself with this band that I loved back in the 80's! I lost touch for such a long time. This past week has opened my eyes and ears again in absolute awe again. 

You know I have to start a sub thread now! 

You can only pick one of DP's songs! So which is it?

Explain your choice and why! Shit! That's sounds to formal! lol

What floats your boat about "your" choice?


----------



## cheezyridr

how about others doing deep purple well? 

[video=youtube;o3eGqBLSTps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3eGqBLSTps[/video]


----------



## Rick31797

My song has always been Highway Star... i think the solo in it is so good, I like how the song starts , all the way to the end...its the Ultimate car song.. put it on and try and drive the speed limit..impossible... 







Lola said:


> I am lacking sleep because this thread is becoming a bit of an addiction! WHO started this thread? lol
> 
> I have reacquainted myself with this band that I loved back in the 80's! I lost touch for such a long time. This past week has opened my eyes and ears again in absolute awe again.
> 
> You know I have to start a sub thread now!
> 
> You can only pick one of DP's songs! So which is it?
> 
> Explain your choice and why! Shit! That's sounds to formal! lol
> 
> What floats your boat about "your" choice?


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;1B_yaxFJALM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B_yaxFJALM[/video]


----------



## Lola

I looked for EVH doing a DP cover and this was a close as it gets.

I don't really like Sammy's voice but it's neither here nor there! 

Nevertheless, this is an ambitious cover and it's done well!

[video=youtube;GQVTtpE9J7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQVTtpE9J7s[/video]


----------



## Lola

I couldn't find AC/DC doing a cover of a DP song!


----------



## Rick31797

That was great...Joe was with Deep purple for a short time, he knows his stuff..






Lola said:


> I looked for EVH doing a DP cover and this was a close as it gets.
> 
> I don't really like Sammy's voice but it's neither here nor there!
> 
> Nevertheless, this is an ambitious cover and it's done well!
> 
> [video=youtube;GQVTtpE9J7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQVTtpE9J7s[/video]


----------



## Lola

Rick31797 said:


> My song has always been Highway Star... i think the solo in it is so good, I like how the song starts , all the way to the end...its the Ultimate car song.. put it on and try and drive the speed limit..impossible...


Highway Star makes me do anything at a frantic pace. The vibe of this song is incredible and off the charts energetic!

"No speed limits"


----------



## Lola

Because I have been out of the DP loop for such a long time I didn't know that Joe was offered to play with them for the Made in Japan tour!

and...........now I know!

Joe is a world class virtuoso!


----------



## Rick31797

Blackmore walk out in the middle of the tour and Joe walked in on short notice.. what a pro he is..

Here is the concert...

[video=youtube;IyN99q8Wo9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyN99q8Wo9k[/video]







Lola said:


> Because I have been out of the DP loop for such a long time I didn't know that Joe was offered to play with them for the Made in Japan tour!
> 
> and...........now I know!
> 
> Joe is a world class virtuoso!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Highway Star makes me do anything at a frantic pace. The vibe of this song is incredible and off the charts energetic!
> 
> "No speed limits"


It's in regular rotation on my gym ipod. If that one doesn't get your heart going, get the defibrilators.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]
> [video=youtube;Wr9ie2J2690]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690[/video]
> From one of the best albums going.



I like Satch and the boys, but I went back and listened to the original again.

Unreal. 

What a band.

RIP John Lord.


----------



## Guest

Phil X pulls it off pretty good.

[video=youtube;OZDS_vj33N8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZDS_vj33N8[/video]


----------



## leftysg

In the days of FM radio, post Machinehead I was worried when it was announced that Ian Gillan had left the band. As a young teenager I was left to wonder would DP be as good as Machinehead and the prior albums. Was this the end? Who'd step in? How could he match Gillan? Well Burn gets released and as soon as I heard the title track I knew that DP still killed it. It's a top 5 DP track for me that echoes Highway Star in its pounding rhythm and Woman from Tokyo in its shared virtuosity. Head banging helmets optional but recommended.

[video=youtube_share;y1EiLP6dD7M]http://youtu.be/y1EiLP6dD7M[/video]


----------



## Lola

[SUP]FYI

Did you know that the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame has snubbed Deep Purple for 21 years. They have been nominated 3 times. 0!
[/SUP]


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> [SUP]FYI
> 
> Did you know that the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame has snubbed Deep Purple for 21 years. They have been nominated 3 times. 0!
> [/SUP]


Doesn't bother me, as I've said before, the idea of a hall of fame is quite un-rock& roll.

And if it matters, they would be in my own personal one if I were forced to pick.


ABout 4 1/2 years ago I did a personal top 10 list of Deep purple songs--I'm posting that list.
If I did a new one it could differ a bit, but most of those songs would be on it, and there would be a whole lot of honorable mentions...
And it's in alphabetical order:
Child in Time
Flight of the Rat
Highway Star
Lazy
Pictures of Home
Smoke on the Water
Space Truckin
Speed King
Why Didn’t Rosemary
Woman From Tokyo

And here's that first lone up song I mentioned in that list:
[video=youtube;H6uRfGiGs_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6uRfGiGs_0[/video]


----------



## Rick31797

I really did not care for how Blackmore treated his bandmates, i think he was a snake in the grass, but i have to admit he was and is a great player, and when they lost him, Deep Purple was never the same, regarding to writing new songs, He had a gift of coming up with some pretty cool intro riffs...


----------



## zontar

Rick31797 said:


> I really did not care for how Blackmore treated his bandmates, i think he was a snake in the grass, but i have to admit he was and is a great player, and when they lost him, Deep Purple was never the same, regarding to writing new songs, He had a gift of coming up with some pretty cool intro riffs...


A lot of it was how he interacted with the others on stage--there were some cool guitar/vocal moments with Gillan and some great guitar/keyboard moments with Lord, and even some cool guitar/bass moments.


----------



## zontar

At this point it just seems right to post this song, a tribute to Jon Lord by Ritchie Blackmore.


----------



## Lola

Because this song is composed in a minor key it makes it all the more sad! It's a beautiful tribute song!


----------



## Dorian2

Damn. I almost forgot about Blackmore's Night. I've listened to a ton of stuff from them as well. There some great stuff in this thread. I especially liked the fact that the singer of my favorite band of all time was included (Bruce Dickenson). :smile-new:


----------



## zontar

Some more live stuff...


----------



## leftysg

Well it's about time. Congrats on the RRHF induction. First Rush and now DP. Whew!


----------



## Lola

DP about bloody time! They should of been inducted a long time ago!


----------



## zontar

leftysg said:


> Well it's about time. Congrats on the RRHF induction. First Rush and now DP. Whew!


And Alice Cooper way overdue before that--but I still don't think a hall of fame is very Rock n roll --I have my own I store in my head & my heart.


----------



## Electraglide

I was listening to Deep Purple and other inductees long before the "hall of fame" was around. Being inducted is fine but it won't make me rush out and buy new copies of Children of the Future and Shades of Deep Purple.


----------



## Robert1950

A bit sad this has happened after Jon Lord passed away. His Hammond Organ sounds were heaven and hell singing together.


----------



## zontar

The fact that people online discuss this as much as they do--and with as much emotion shows the power music has.
Let us use it for good, not evil.


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Some may think it's heretical, but I like the MK1 lineup.
Love the crazy bends in the solo on this cover.


----------



## zontar

It's okay to like different line ups--although Mk II will always be my favorite.

And with Jon Lord not only retired from the band, but now sadly passed away, I can't see how they could top it.But here he is in Mk IV


----------



## fretzel

Just picked up Live in Copenhagen '72. This concert was shortly after Machine Head was recorded but not yet released. They didn't play Smoke on the Water, not knowing what a hit it was to become. I personally felt you could tell they were new songs being played when you compare them to version on Made in Japan. Not a bad album though.


----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> Just picked up Live in Copenhagen '72. This concert was shortly after Machine Head was recorded but not yet released. They didn't play Smoke on the Water, not knowing what a hit it was to become. I personally felt you could tell they were new songs being played when you compare them to version on Made in Japan. Not a bad album though.


It's pretty good--but Made in Japan is a pretty hard album to match--so enjoy each one on its own merits.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> The fact that people online discuss this as much as they do--and with as much emotion shows the power music has.
> Let us use it for good, not evil.


I have always said that music is a powerful force! I know that to be a fact personally!

Don't laugh but if I have an really early morning and need to kick start my day I put on Let's play ball. Before I know it I am winding up for the pitch and it's a home run. I am so invigorated by that one song. I have heard a billion times but the effect it has on me personally never diminishes!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I have always said that music is a powerful force! I know that to be a fact personally!
> 
> Don't laugh but if I have an really early morning and need to kick start my day I put on Let's play ball. Before I know it I am winding up for the pitch and it's a home run. I am so invigorated by that one song. I have heard a billion times but the effect it has on me personally never diminishes!


I need something with a driving beat to wake me up--anything else will put me back to sleep.
Highway Star & Space Truckin work well.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I need something with a driving beat to wake me up--anything else will put me back to sleep.
> Highway Star & Space Truckin work well.


Ok, now I have 3 choices. I love the above songs!


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> I need something with a driving beat to wake me up--anything else will put me back to sleep.
> Highway Star & Space Truckin work well.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I need something with a driving beat to wake me up--anything else will put me back to sleep.
> Highway Star & Space Truckin work well.


I tried Highway Star this morning and OMG! That did the trick too! 

Tomorrow Space Truckin! I have a 12 hour work day tomorrow. It will go by fast enough though. So much stuff to do at work!


----------



## Lola

Speed King now that's my kind of song! All hail Laristotle! lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Listen to how hauntingly beautiful Jon's piano playing is!! I love this song! Ian Gillian oh effing wow. Love him too!


----------



## Robert1950

For me Jon Lord WAS Deep Purple. I remember coming home with a 45 of Hush around 1968+/- and cranking the Hammond solo over and over.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> For me Jon Lord WAS Deep Purple. I remember coming home with a 45 of Hush around 1968+/- and cranking the Hammond solo over and over.


I was only but a tender age of 3 in l968! The first time I heard DP was my friends band! He had a B3 organ and was right into DP! They did an amazing rendition of Lazy! I can't remember what album of theirs I bought after that but it was a love affair!

I can remember when I bought my first real stereo with Cerwin Vega speakers and I played DP at an ear shattering volume! Magic!


----------



## zontar

I first heard Deep Purple in grade 3 or 4--when someone with an older sibling brought Deep Purple in Rock to music class, and the teacher let us listen to it.
Wow....


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I first heard Deep Purple in grade 3 or 4--when someone with an older sibling brought Deep Purple in Rock to music class, and the teacher let us listen to it.
> Wow....


Can you recall what you thought of it then?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Can you recall what you thought of it then?


I loved it.

I already wanted to play guitar, and this solidified it.

Later I really got into Deep Purple and the band as a whole was a big influence on me.
But especially Jon Lord, and to a degree Blackmore & Glover.

It wasn't a new album when I first heard it--but I hadn't heard it before.


----------

